

How I built and launched my first product PicMosMe - ajhai
http://blog.ajhais.com/2012/06/my-first-entrepreneurial-experiment/

======
nmridul
Cool project and wonderful writeup. Please, don't let the code die. Try to
open source it. That way at least, some one would learn something from your
effort would be more worth. Or someone might just take the project to a next
level.

